# Anyone get Evaporative Canister leak detected code??



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

If you do, your car WILL fail emissions testing because the ODBII system will be in alarm.

I'm trying to find somebody who's had trouble with the 1998 Fuel Evaporative Charcoal Canister system that detects fuel tank and vapor recovery system leaks. Was there a leak or fuel cap bad or solenoid or something faulty?? This system uses a tiny pump that's driven off the DME computer to apply positive pressure to the gas tank and evaporative recovery & purge system. If it leaks down a certain amount in 10 seconds, your "Service Engine Soon" yellow indicator will illuminate on the speedo assembly. The Evap system componentry is all buried in the left-rear inner fender.

This system is unique on 1998 5 series cars....yuck. The 1997 cars don't have it. The '99 and up cars are simplified and revised.

Go to this "non-descript" Evap Trouble thread to read more:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64876

Any replies or opinion appreciated.


----------

